# Ogre Kingdom Bruiser BSB



## Nacht (Jun 1, 2010)

hey everyone I was just wondering something about bruisers. Does anyone think it'd be worth it to have an ahw? Or would an iron fist just always be the better idea?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Depends- if you have given him a ward save then the AHW/great wepaon would be better then the ironfist... but if you haven't given him a ward and want him to be vaguely survivable then go with the ironfist.
Personally I normally give my BSB enchanted shield and talisman of preservation, but if he takes a magical banner then the ironfist is fairly standard.


----------



## fAlford (Jan 10, 2012)

Why do you think ironfist is not so good? I use it and do many steps with it.


----------



## Nacht (Jun 1, 2010)

okay thank you for the tip


----------

